# انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى



## churchlover (29 يوليو 2008)

ححكيلكوا الحكاية كلها و حد يقولى اعمل اية
كنت ماشى مع واحد صحبى مسلم كان بياخد معايا درس فزياء فبعد الامتحانات و النتيجة مطلعت و التنسيق قولت لازم اشكر الرب على مساعدتة ليا 
و قبل منزل بثوانى كلمنى صحبى المسلم و قلى تعالى معايا نخرج شوية عشان جبت عربية جديدة المهم نزلت معاة و مرحتش الكنيسة وقابلتوا و ركبت معاة فكان مشغل قرأن فى العربية فضميرى أنبنى وقلت لنفسى هوة مشغل القرأن عشان نجح وانا لازم اروح الكنيسة و قلتلوا انا ماشى رايح الكنيسة و من هنا بدأت المشكلة قالى انا عايز اكلمك فى حاجة قلتلوا اتكلم
فقلى انا عايز اسئلك كام سؤال و ترد عليا بكرة قولتلوا ائل فراح سئلنى
1- انت بتتبع المسيحسن لية ؟؟
2- ازاى تمشى ورا كتاب محرف كتبة الانسان العادى ؟
3- ازاى تمشى ورا كتاب لية الاف النسخ فى كل منطقة نسخة كل نسخة مختلفة عن التانية؟
4- لية متتبعش القرأن و تمشى ورا كتاب غير محرف و كتبة اللة ؟
5- لية متتبعش كتاب نسخة واحدة فى كل العالم؟
6-لية عايز تهرب من رحمة ربنا؟
7-لية مش عايز تروح الجنة؟
8-لية مبيفكرش كويس بعقلك و تختار دينك مش دين ابأك ؟
و كل دة وانا ساكت و مبلم مش عارف اقولة اية و مخضوض و مش عارف اتكلم خالص و كل ما اجى اكلمة يقولى استنى لما اخلص كلامى
انا روحت على البيت علطول مش عارف ارد على كلامة دة ازاى مع انى عارف انى كلامة غلط و قالى حكلمك بكرة 
حد يلحقنى عشان بدأت تجيلى افكار غريبة جدا
حد يلحقنى دلوقتى


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2008)

قبل ما ارد على اسئلتك
ماذا تقصد بأنك اصبحت غير طبيعي بعد الاسئلة؟ صدقت الي قاله؟ صدقت الاكاذيب هذه؟
كيف تكون مسيحي و لا تستطيع الجواب على هذا السؤال البسيط, فهل فعلاً كتابنا المقدس محرف؟ هل فعلاً توجد الاف النسخ؟


----------



## churchlover (29 يوليو 2008)

ايوة مش قادر ارد لانى انهاردة بحست فى النت و طلعت كزا نسخة مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس 
ارجوك عايز اجوبة تسبتنى مش اسئلة انا معلوماتى صفر


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2008)

churchlover قال:


> ايوة مش قادر ارد لانى انهاردة بحست فى النت و طلعت كزا نسخة مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس
> ارجوك عايز اجوبة تسبتنى مش اسئلة انا معلوماتى صفر


 
كذا نسخة؟ غلطان يا اخي فهذه التسمية خاطئة, هي كذا ترجمة و ليس نسخة
الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربي لتكون هناك نسخة واحدة
الكتاب المقدس مكتوب بالعبري و باليوناني و ترجمته للعربي تعتمد على المترجم و معرفته اللغوية, فهويترجم النسخ الاصلية, و غيره يترجم بصورة مطابقة في المعنى لكن مختلفة في الصياغة

فمثلاً المترجمين ترجموا بداية سفر التكوين بالصورة التالية:

SVD
 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ. 
2 وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 


ALAB
1 في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض، 
2 وإذ كانت الأرض مشوشة ومقفرة وتكتنف الظلمة وجه المياه، وإذ كان روح الله يرفرف على سطح المياه، 

GNA
1 في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض، 
2 وكانت الأرض خاوية خالية، وعلى وجه الغمر ظلام، وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه. 

JAB
1 في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض 
2 وكانت الأرض خاوية خالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلام وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.


هل ترى الاختلاف في صياغة الترجمة؟ لكن هل ترى تطابق المعنى؟
اختلاف الترجمات ليس تحريف, بل هو اجتهاد المترجم في نقل كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس الى لغات اخرى

فاذا كانت الارض خاوية ام خربة ام مقفرة فهي تحمل نفس المعنى و لا احد يستطيع ترجمة اي لغة الى لغة اخرى مئة بالمئة لان لكل لغة مصطلحات و مفردات تختلف عن الاخرى

لذلك هناك ترجمات تختلف في الصياغة و ليس المعنى, لكن الاصل العبري و اليوناني هو واحد يا اخي

و نفس الحال مع القرأن فهناك عشرات الترجمات المختلفة
راجع الموضوع التالي:

قنبلة تحريف القرأن (على الطريقة الاسلامية 

لساتك مش عارف؟ ولا حتعلن اسلامك؟


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يوليو 2008)

churchlover قال:


> ايوة مش قادر ارد لانى انهاردة بحست فى النت و طلعت كزا نسخة مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس
> ارجوك عايز اجوبة تسبتنى مش اسئلة انا معلوماتى صفر



*عزيزي.. احب ان انبهك الي شئ مهم جدا.

عندما يريد احد ان يحاورك.. فيجب ان يلقي عليك السؤال و يترك لك الرد.. و اذا لم يقتنع بالرد فيمكن للحوار ان يستمر.

لكن هل نظرت الي هذه الاسئلة؟؟؟
الم تلاحظ ان الاسئلة التي القاها هي اسئلة و استتاج و حكم منتهي ؟؟؟ اذن فهو لا يرغب في رد و لا حتي في فهم.

عموما.. ردا علي كلامك.. بما انك بحثت في النت و وجدت نسخ مختلفة..
هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا هنا امثلة لهذه الاختلافات؟؟
حتي نشرح لك و حتي تفهم انت الاجابة نفسها..
لانك ليس ببغاء تأخذ الرد و تنقله بل يجب ان تفهمه ايضا.
لذلك بعض الامثلة ان امكن.

تحياتي.
*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يوليو 2008)

*كما يجب مراعاة نوع الترجمة..
فهناك ترجمة حرفية بقدر الامكان و ترجمة تفسيرية و ترجمة ميسرة او مبسطة.
و جميعهم يتفقوا في المضمون  مع اختلاف التعبير.
كما اوضح استاذي ماي روك.
*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يوليو 2008)

churchlover قال:


> ححكيلكوا الحكاية كلها و حد يقولى اعمل اية
> كنت ماشى مع واحد صحبى مسلم كان بياخد معايا درس فزياء فبعد الامتحانات و النتيجة مطلعت و التنسيق قولت لازم اشكر الرب على مساعدتة ليا
> و قبل منزل بثوانى كلمنى صحبى المسلم و قلى تعالى معايا نخرج شوية عشان جبت عربية جديدة المهم نزلت معاة و مرحتش الكنيسة وقابلتوا و ركبت معاة فكان مشغل قرأن فى العربية فضميرى أنبنى وقلت لنفسى هوة مشغل القرأن عشان نجح وانا لازم اروح الكنيسة و قلتلوا انا ماشى رايح الكنيسة و من هنا بدأت المشكلة قالى انا عايز اكلمك فى حاجة قلتلوا اتكلم
> فقلى انا عايز اسئلك كام سؤال و ترد عليا بكرة قولتلوا ائل فراح سئلنى


 
*ممكن تقولي انت بتروح الكنيسة ليه؟؟ انت قلت انك ذاهب لتصلي.. و هذا يعني انك من المفروض انسان مؤمن.. فكيف لا تقدر ان تجيب علي مثل هذه الاسئلة التي يقدر ان يجيب عليها حتي الانسان المبتعد عن الكنيسة؟*



churchlover قال:


> 1- انت بتتبع المسيحسن لية ؟؟


*و يجب ان تأتي الاجابة: ما الذي يمنع ان اتبع المسيحية؟*



churchlover قال:


> 2- ازاى تمشى ورا كتاب محرف كتبة الانسان العادى ؟


*بما انك انسان مؤمن تذهب الي الكنيسة لتصلي و تشكر الرب بسبب النجاح ( مع اني لا اري همزة الوصل بين الاثنين لان المسيحي يقدر ان يشكر الرب في كل مكان و كل لحظة لان الله موجود في كل مكان ) فهل لديك احساس ان الكتاب المقدس هو مكتوب من انسان عادي او من اي انسان اخر؟؟ مع العلم بأن الايمان بصحة الكتاب المقدس هو من المسلمات في المسيحية.*



churchlover قال:


> 3- ازاى تمشى ورا كتاب لية الاف النسخ فى كل منطقة نسخة كل نسخة مختلفة عن التانية؟


*الا تري معي ان هذا سؤال تضليلي؟؟ لان الكتاب المقدس له الااف الترجمات في العالم و لكنها ترجمات عزيزي. كما لا يفوت علي ان انسان متعلم داري ان الترجمة الحرفية هي مستحيلة لانفراد كل لغة بمفردات و صياغات لا يمكن نقلها حرفيا و الا ضاع المعني تماما و بدل ان يترجم الانسان للتوضيح تصبح الترجمة غريبة غير مفهومة.*



churchlover قال:


> 4- لية متتبعش القرأن و تمشى ورا كتاب غير محرف و كتبة اللة ؟


*عفوا عزيزي ما هو الكتاب الذي كتبه الله؟؟؟ هل يقصد الكتاب الذي نزل علي سبعة احرف و تم احراقها و الابقاء علي واحد فقط ؟؟ ام الكتاب الذي جمع من صدور الناس؟؟؟ و الذي يمكن اضافة اي نص اليه بأتفاق افراد علي النص؟؟؟*
*هل هو نفس الكتاب الذي يغير فيه الله كلامه و كأنه لا يدري ما يقول؟؟ ام هو الكتاب الذي لا يتفق اثنان علي تفسيره؟؟ بل و اتفقوا جميعا علي ان لا يتفقوا في تفسيره؟ اي كتاب هذا عزيزي؟؟*



churchlover قال:


> 5- لية متتبعش كتاب نسخة واحدة فى كل العالم؟


*هنا بقي كذب صديقك المسلم هذا.. لانك لو قرأت ترجمات القرأن باللغات الاخري ستجد ايضا محاولات اخفاء مشاكل هذا الكتاب بتغيير المعاني.. و اخيرا يقول لك هذه ترجمة تفسيرية.. و لكن لحظة... اليس من المفترض علي الترجمة التفسيرية ان تحتوي علي المعني الحقيقي للنص ؟؟ ام هو تفسير لشئ غير موجود؟؟*



churchlover قال:


> 6-لية عايز تهرب من رحمة ربنا؟


*عفوا عزيزي.. اي رحمة ربنا التي يتكلم عنها؟؟ هل رحمة هذا الاله تتمثل فقط في من يتبعوه؟؟؟ عزيزي.. يبدوا ان معني الرحمة قد اختلط في عقولهم.. لان الرحمة هي ان يخطئ الانسان و يرحمه الله.. و ليس في ان يخطئ الانسان و يقتله الله.*



churchlover قال:


> 7-لية مش عايز تروح الجنة؟


*و من قال لك ان للمسيحي لا يوجد فردوس نعيم؟؟؟ بل يوجد عزيزي.. و هو في جميع الاحوال بلا منازع اجمل من جنة الاسلام.. لان ملكوت الله هو بركة و نعمة.. و ليس مأكلا و مشربا.. ليست جنة يباح فيها المحظورات..*



churchlover قال:


> 8-لية مبيفكرش كويس بعقلك و تختار دينك مش دين ابأك ؟


*غريبة ان يأتي هذا السؤال من شخص يؤمن بجملة: و لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدو لكم تسؤكم..*
*فلماذا يبيح الاسلام للمسلم بأن يفكر في الاديان الاخري ( بمنظور اسلامي ايضا ) لكنه لا يسمح للمسلم بأن يفكر في دينه نفسه؟؟*

........


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

*حبيبي اخويا مثل هذا الانسان يستغل جهلك بالكتاب المقدس طب مانا في سنك بس اي مسلم ميقدرش يتكلم معايا فيا لدين لاني بقدر احاور كويس قلة سمحني نا مش متعمق في المسيحية تعالي لا بونا عبد المسيح بسيط او منتدي الكنيسة وكلمة واتحداك مثل هذا الفار ان يقدر ان ياتي بل هو مستغل عدم علمك بالكتاب يبني انا عندي في البيت موسوعة اسمها استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس وعندي كتاب مقدس نسخة 1889 وومطابق للي بين ايدينا خلية لو رجلا ياتيلي هنا عارف لو كان ينفع اقبلة انا بس يلي فرصة تانية تقبل تحياتي 

سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2008)

churchlover قال:


> ..........
> حد يلحقنى عشان بدأت تجيلى *افكار غريبة جدا* ...حد يلحقنى دلوقتى
> .


 

*أخي العزيز *

*لن ألومك لأنك سمعت أفكار غريبة لكن لا تدعها تعشش في عقلك*

*فإذا لم يكن لي حق منع نسر من التحليق فوق رأسي *

*لكن يمكنني أن أمنع نفس النسر أن يبني عشاً على رأسك*

*أريد أن ُأشجعك *

*إلهك قدير ... ومسيحك غير  موجود بالقبر بل حياً *

*فهو يريد أن يعطيك حياة وأن يصالحك مع الله من خلال كلمته الحية*

*أشكر الله لأن كلام صديقك حرك إنتباهك وبيَّن خطورة موقفك*


*أول شئ إقرأ الكتاب المقدس *

*صلي وأطلب معونة من الرب ليقويك *

*وأن كانت حياتك بعيدة عن أولاد الله في الكنيسة إرتبط بهم*

*وناقش من لهم دراية كتابية ومروا قبلك في نفس الموقف إستعين بخبرتهم *

*داوم على دخولك هنا في منتدى الكنيسة *

*إفتح قلبك لنا بكل أسئلتك ولا تخشى شيئاً فنحن هنا جميعاً في خدمتك ولنشددك*

*كل الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل المشاركين في المنتدى إدارة ومشرفين وأعضاء يبغوا نموك روحياً *

*أما عن صديقك *

*فلا يمكنك أن تتكلم إليه الآن ... بل قدم له الدعوة لزيارة منتدى الكنيسة*

*فنحن جاهزون للإجابة عن أسئلته بكل سرور وصدر رحب ولهذا نحن هنا*

*أخبره أنه يوجد فريق مسرور بكلامك عن الله وكلمته ... وهم يُريدون أن يتكلموا إليك*

*لا تدعه يرفض ... فقط قل له كما أسمعتني آرائك ... يوجد من يريد أن يسمعها أيضاً في المنتدى*

*وإن كان كلامه على حق ... فما الضرر من أن يناقشنا ؟*

*إذهب ومحبة المسيح تحفظك ... لا تتأخر وكن سبب بركة لصديقك*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (29 يوليو 2008)

اسمع أخي الحبيب ..
1- ادعو صديقك هذا للحوار هنا .. اعطه رابط المنتدى وذكره انك متابع للحوار و اسئلته
2- لا تدخل معه في نقاش .. انت غير دارس وده اللي تقولهوله .. وده مش عيب .. رغم انه مطلوب منك تفهم كتابك المقدس بصورة احسن من كده ....

حاقولك حاجه ..
و أنا في نفس سنك برضه احتكيت ببعض مهاجمي المسيحية .. وقتها اعطوني كتاب في مقارنه الاديان ملئ بالخرافات و التهجمات للدكتور أحمد شلبي الجاهل ..
اخدت الكتاب ده ورحت لابونا تادرس يعقوب مباشرة .. 
ابتسم و اخد مني الكتاب و اداني شوية كتب مسيحية وتفاسير ..
ولما قريتهم راح مرجعلي الكتاب وقالي اقراه تاني .. وكانت نقله تانيه في حياتي وخدمتي ..
ربنا بين لي قد ايه كتابنا عظيم وقوي و جبار امام كل من يحاول مهاجمته

3- اي سؤال عندك اكتبه هنا وحتلاقي الرد ..

ماتنساش ... لازم تقابل اب اعترافك في اقرب فرصه وتحكيله


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

*اين انت الان اخي العزيز؟ هل اكتفيت بالردود؟ ام ذهبت لترد على اخينا المسلم؟ :heat:​*


----------



## الحوت (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*



> ايوة مش قادر ارد لانى انهاردة بحست فى النت و طلعت كزا نسخة مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس



*كما قال لك الاستاذ روك ترجمات وليس نسخ ..

ولكن هل حسبت كم ترجمة للقران على النت كما حسبت ترجمات الكتاب المقدس يا ترى ؟

تعال احسب وقول لصاحبك ..
هذا اذا ما كنت انت نفسه :t9:

Pickthal

Shakir

Sarwar

Hilali/Khan revised

Malik

Asad

Yusuf Ali

Sher Ali

وهذا ترجمة حرفيه للقران 

The Koran, Complete Dictionary and Literal Translation
Mohamed J Ahmed and Samira Ahmed

http://www.clay.smith.name/Mohamed_and_Samira_Ahmed.3.pdf

The Qur'an
Translation to English by Muhammad Zafrullah

QXP

Maulana Ali

Free Minds

Qaribullah 

H/K/Saheeh
​*
*
بالاضافه الى 21 قران عربي مختلف 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Moony34 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

مش عارف ليه أناحاسس إن الموضوع ده كاتبه واحد مسلم بيهرج... لأن أصغر طفل مسيحي يقدر بسهولة يرد على الأسئلة الموجودة...


----------



## Copty- (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

*انا حاسس كدة يمونى ان ده مسلم وبيهرج*


----------



## Moony34 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*



copty- قال:


> *انا حاسس كدة يمونى ان ده مسلم وبيهرج*





أصل لو واحد مسلم قال لطفل مسيحي عنده عشر سنين إنت مش عايز تخش الجنة؟... الطفل المسيحي هيقوله جنتكم الأرضية متلزمنيش....
يا ريت محدش من أساتذتنا يتعب نفسه ويرد عليه أكتر من كده لغاية لما يدخل تاني ونشوف هيقول إيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

++++ حكاية طويلة عريضة ، يأخذنا فيها يمين وشمال : إمتحانات ونجاح وصاحبه وعربيته الجديدة وتشغيل قرآن ....
+++ وفى آخر المطاف ، نفس أسئلة إخوانا إياهم  ، على نظام مسرحية : سو  سو  سولالالى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2008)

بكل صدق أنا شعرت ان السائل غير مسيحي من المشاركة الاولى
وازداد شعوري بعد أن سأله ماي روك المبارك​


> فهل فعلاً كتابنا المقدس محرف؟ هل فعلاً توجد الاف النسخ؟​


 
وكان رده على ماي روك مطابقا لردود المسلمين بأن في الكتاب المقدس عدة نسخ مختلفة.​


> ايوة مش قادر ارد لانى انهاردة بحست فى النت و طلعت كزا نسخة مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس​



هل يعقل أن يكون مسيحيا وليس لديه كتاب مقدس!!







سامحنا يا رب إذا أسأنا الظن به
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
​


----------



## ana_more (31 يوليو 2008)

وحتى ان كان مسلم ويختلق هذا الحوار فله كل تلك الاجابات وله التفكير فيما طرح علا ان يسعى وراء الصواب 

وربنا يساندوا وينير له الطريق


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

*انا حاسس ان هذا مسلم الي يكتب هذا الموضوع ,,, ما علينا*



*ممكن حضرتك تجيب الاية الي شوفت فيه اختلافات بين النسخ.. علشان نعرف نكمل حوار معك*

*هل طلبي واضح؟؟؟*


*سلام للجميع*​


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

*


ana_more قال:



			وحتى ان كان مسلم ويختلق هذا الحوار فله كل تلك الاجابات وله التفكير فيما طرح علا ان يسعى وراء الصواب 

وربنا يساندوا وينير له الطريق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح*​ 

*لم يذكر الكتاب أن كل الجموع التي تكلم لها المسيح في معجزة إشباع الجموع*

*تستحق أن تسمع كلامه أو أن تأكل من الخمس خبزات والسمكتين بعد أن باركهم*

*لكن ذلك لم يمنع الغلام أن يُقدم كل ما يملك في يدي السيد ليُشبع بها الكل*

*الى كل المؤمنين في المنتدى ... لا تبخل بما عندك بل قدمه *​
*لكي يُطعِم المسيح بما عندك كثيرين حتى لو لم يكونوا مستحقين*


----------



## ديديموس (31 يوليو 2008)

churchlover قال:


> 4- لية متتبعش القرأن و تمشى ورا كتاب غير محرف و كتبة اللة ؟
> 5- لية متتبعش كتاب نسخة واحدة فى كل العالم؟



صاحبك جاهل جهل وكذاب كذب 

ايه يا جدعان ده 

ما هو لو واجهته بتحريف كتابه وما سقط منه (مما ينفي أن "كتبه الله") هيقولك انه ناسخ ومنسوخ 

عامة اسأله سؤالين في الموضوع ده 

ما حكم المحصن الذي يزني في الإسلام؟

هيقولك الرجم 

تروح سأله السؤال الصغير ده 

فين آية الرجم في القرآن؟ 

وتبقى قابلني لو جابها 

وخد دول 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=111902&postcount=1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=111907&postcount=2

ولو انت مهتم تبقى انزل الفجالة اشتري كتاب المصاحف للسجستاني 

هتلاقي مصايب ، مش مصحف واحد، بل مصاحف، واختلفت المصاحف 



churchlover قال:


> 6-لية عايز تهرب من رحمة ربنا؟



طبعا الإجابة إن المسيحية هي رحمة الله 

أما إله الإسلام ده معندهوش رحمة أصلا وكل اللي عايزه فلوس فلوس فلوس 

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ

يعني لا يقاتل النصارى واليهود (أهل الكتاب) لكي يدخلوا الإسلام

بل يقاتلهم لكي يحصل على أموالهم ، الجزية التي يحددها الوالي 




churchlover قال:


> 7-لية مش عايز تروح الجنة؟



عشان فيها شذوذ جنسي ونكاح دحما دحما وذكر الرجل لا ينثني وكالنخلة السحوق وقبل المرأة الشهي بمقعدة طولها ميل من أميال الأرض 

يعني دعارة علني 



churchlover قال:


> 8-لية مبيفكرش كويس بعقلك و تختار دينك مش دين ابأك ؟



نفس الكلام يتقال ليه ، كيف يؤمن بنبي لا يوجد أي دليل عنده أنه نبي (اللهم إلا أفخاذ خديجة طاردة الشياطين حسب السيرة النبوية لابن هشام) 



churchlover قال:


> و كل دة وانا ساكت و مبلم مش عارف اقولة اية و مخضوض و مش عارف اتكلم خالص و كل ما اجى اكلمة يقولى استنى لما اخلص كلامى
> انا روحت على البيت علطول مش عارف ارد على كلامة دة ازاى مع انى عارف انى كلامة غلط و قالى حكلمك بكرة
> حد يلحقنى عشان بدأت تجيلى افكار غريبة جدا
> حد يلحقنى دلوقتى




اعرف مسيحك وما تبلمش 

بل ما تخليهوش يخلص كلامه لأنك لم تدعيه لحوار ولم تطلب منه الحوار ولم تبدأ الحوار 

ارشم الصليب وصلي واطلب من ربنا يتكلم على لسانك 

وتأكد إن مسيحنا حي ، ومحمد دفنوه بعدما أنتن


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*



> دايما تخرجو عن الموضوع اعطوني الدليل او النسخ انه محرف وفيما يخص ناقصات دين وعقل الجاهل يبقى جاهل لان ميحبش يعرف الحق وانا عن نفسي فاهمة معني الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام يالله اعرضو الايات لي جبتها انا انتظر منكم تفسير لهدا التناقض الواضح فيها



*هل هذا كلام او رد علي ما اوردتة لكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## المارد النائم (31 يوليو 2008)

اخوتي واحبتي هل من الممكن أن أعرف ما سبب حذف ردي على هذا الموضوع 

*# ........................................... #*

*لأن مشاركتك بها آيات غير مسيحية *

*وهذا ممنوع في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*



> والله صديقك هذا يحبك ويريد لك الخير فتشبت به واسمع كلامه
> طبعا ان لا اقول لك ان تتبعه في كل حاجة لا بل اذا استمريت هكذا فاعلم انك ستصل لدين الحق بمحض ارادك
> 
> سلام ومحبة


*مهو لو صديقة راجل فعلا يكلم حد دارس او فاهم دينة هل يقدر مثل هذا ان يحاور ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط او اي انسان واعي انا اراهن لا يستطيع لانة جاهل ويستغل جهل صديقة في دينة ثم ردي علينا الاول وبعدين اتكلمي 

سلام ومحبة

اغريغوريوس*


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

المارد النائم قال:


> اخوتي واحبتي هل من الممكن أن أعرف ما سبب حذف ردي على هذا الموضوع


 


*# ........................................... #*

*لأن مشاركتك بها نصوص غير مسيحية *

*وهذا ممنوع في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *


*ممنوع إعادة كتابة المحذوفات*


----------



## Marwanin (31 يوليو 2008)

*طيب طيب وانا يا اخي فريدي لماذا خذفت مشاركتي رغم انها لم تخالف اي شيء ..*

*ما مشكلتك معي يا اخي*


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

marwanin قال:


> *لماذا مسحت مشاركتي اخي فريدي*
> *رغم انها ليست مخالفة*


 

*حًذفت مشركتك لأنها تحتوي على نصيحة خاطئة لمسيحي*

*ولا تكتب كل مشاركتك باللون الأحمر إنه خاص بالإدارة*


----------



## Marwanin (31 يوليو 2008)

*طيب ممكن تقول نصيحة فقط ولا داعي لاضافة خاطئة .. * 
*وشكرا ولن أكتب باللون الأحمر *

*سلام ومحبة*


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

marwanin قال:


> *وشكرا ولن أكتب باللون الأحمر *
> 
> *سلام ومحبة*


 


*كده تمام *


----------



## Twin (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا اتجننت من مناظرة مع مسلم حد يلحقنى عشان مبقتش طبيعى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي كل أخوتي*

*أنتهي *
*ويغلق الموضوع *
*لعدة أسباب أهمها التطرق الي الأسلاميات من بعض الأخوة الأحباء كاسرين قوانين القسم وثانيها غياب وأختفاء الأخ السائل .........*

*وعامة الردود كفت ووفت أذا عاد الأخ من جديد فليقرأها جيداً وسيفهم وربنا يعطيه العافية وينجح في التوجهية *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

